# Updated SPSP Spring Fling Food List



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I need everyone to commit to bring something.*


*
We could use the following --

Burgers and buns
Chicken
Grills 
Charcola and starting fluid
Drinks
Chips
Side dishes

*

*


BlueHwy ************ pound cake 

Tracker16 ********** hotdogs, buns,mustard and whatever else I can scrounge up 

shelties1 ********** Tam and I will bring a couple of side dishes to be determined. 

Orest ************** a small grill and some charcoal, sauerkraut cooked with onions, bacon and garlic, baked beans, some dogs and buns. 

surfnsam ********** plates, paper towles,utensels, table cloths, s&p and tin foil 

cducer ************ Right now I am not sure what my schedule is going to be... starting my new job tomorrow. As we get closer and schedule is set I will commit to bringing what isnt covered yet. 

bloodworm 

jcreamer ********** will bring two grills large coffee point with the fixings 

lavender ********** Heming and I will bring a couple of side dishes- spicy eggs, colorful beans, and spicy chicken meat

OBX_Rat *********** Im in again, and will bring something as always 

LadyFish & BF ***** Will bring chips, cookies and something to drink.

fishhead ********** I'll try and make it

PinoyFisher ******* i'm bringing my children and some potato chips and drinks.

steveMD *********** tenative for attending due to work calling

catman ************ burgers, buns and the fixins'. BTW I owe Sand Flea a bottle of adult beverage for a favor many yrs. ago.

shaggy 

thunderchild ****** BBQ ribs

triggerfish ******* jambalaya

flounda

sand flea

fresh/saltmaniac

mytmouse

kmw21230

foursteps24

big rad

cocaflea*


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Trigger is coming with Jambalaya... I might make a showing. It's on 4/9?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes; April 9th.

Trigger said he might come and CatMan requested he bring it.........


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I might not make it this year, but if I decide to go I'll post what I'll bring.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for the update Fresh/Salt.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

crawfish if you should make it, your only allowed 1 TBLS of jambalaya nothing more because it won't be that spicy...LOL


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

still trying to get the time off from work will know next week if I can make it


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> crawfish if you should make it, your only allowed 1 TBLS of jambalaya nothing more because it won't be that spicy...LOL


That'll work. I haven't seen you guys in a long time. I can't promise as daddy duty is a 24/7 job.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Been there, done that. Why don't you bring the little one with you or does your wife trust you...LOL
You could stop by and see grampa & granma on your home or stay the nite?
Pack a bag for the little one and one for youeself and don't foeget the Tablespoon...LOL
TRIGGER


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll bring the "charcola" and the lighter fluid


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

ok.... found out what my work schedule will be for the 9th. I will get off work 2am sat morning and have to go in for 6pm. So my plan will be to head up right after work and arrive around 530ish am. I wont be able to stay too long past noon so I can get a nap in before work. 

Question.... How early will I be able to get into the park... will anyone else be around that early? I am thinking of bringing some breakfast foods.

Tide charts are showing an incoming tide with low being 3:30am. Looking forward to putting some faces with the names !!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

you can get in at anytime since the pay booth is an automated system. Use either $1 bills or a credit/debit card.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Thnx Metro.... thats what I thought.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I will bring soda and water again.......woody


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I will bring a grill, chicken, and burgers with buns. Who uses lighter fluid anymore...... LOL! Charcoal chimney is the way to go


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Put me down for soda & waters! 

MYT


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Foursteps24 said:


> I will bring a grill, chicken, and burgers with buns. Who uses lighter fluid anymore...... LOL! Charcoal chimney is the way to go


Thanks. You had the chimney last year. It does work great. I got to get one.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

mytmouse said:


> Put me down for soda & waters!
> 
> MYT


Thanks.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Orest,
What do you need me to bring?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Orest, unless I missed it I don't see anyone bring *ICE*.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Carlows said:


> Orest,
> What do you need me to bring?


Carlows like Nick said some ice and paper towels and trash bags would be nice.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I will be able to make it to the Spring Fling my father will be with me too and what can I bring to the cookout?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

bloodworm said:


> I will be able to make it to the Spring Fling my father will be with me too and what can I bring to the cookout?


would you be able to bring some potatoe salad and trash bags?


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Orest said:


> Carlows like Nick said some ice and paper towels and trash bags would be nice.


How many of each do you need me to bring?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Latest and Greatest Food List and Who's Coming*

If you think of anything else we could use just bring it.

Thanks.



Tracker16 ********** hotdogs, buns,mustard and whatever else I can scrounge up 

shelties1 ********** Tam and I will bring a couple of side dishes to be determined. 

Orest ************** a small grill and some charcoal, sauerkraut cooked with onions, bacon and garlic, baked beans, some dogs and buns. 

surfnsam ********** plates, paper towles,utensels, table cloths, s&p and tin foil 

cducer ************ Right now I am not sure what my schedule is going to be... starting my new job tomorrow. As we get closer and schedule is set I will commit to bringing what isnt covered yet. 

bloodworm 

jcreamer ********** will bring two grills large coffee point with the fixings 

lavender ********** Heming and I will bring a couple of side dishes- spicy eggs, colorful beans, and spicy chicken meat

OBX_Rat *********** Im in again, and will bring something as always 

LadyFish & BF ***** Will bring chips, cookies and something to drink.

fishhead ********** I'll try and make it

PinoyFisher ******* i'm bringing my children and some potato chips and drinks.

steveMD *********** tenative for attending due to work calling

catman ************ burgers, buns and the fixins'. BTW I owe Sand Flea a bottle of adult beverage for a favor many yrs. ago.

shaggy 

thunderchild ****** BBQ ribs

triggerfish ******* jambalaya

flounda

sand flea

fresh/saltmaniac

mytmouse ******* soda and water

kmw21230

foursteps24 ******* grill, chicken, burgers & buns and his famous charcoal chimney

big rad

cocaflea

MetroMan ******* Charcoal and lighter fluid

Tacklemake(Woody) ******* Soda and Water

Carlow ******* ice and paper towels and trash bags 

HuskyMD 

Lipyourown ******* Charcoal and lighter fluid

Axon


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Orest said:


> would you be able to bring some potatoe salad and trash bags?


Sounds good Orest will do


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

bloodworm said:


> Sounds good Orest will do


Thank You.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

How many bags of ice (size), rolls of paper towels, and how many trash bags (size) do you all think I need to bring?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Carlows said:


> How many bags of ice (size), rolls of paper towels, and how many trash bags (size) do you all think I need to bring?


3 or 4 bags of ice will do.
4 rols of paper towels.
6- 8 trash bags should do.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ok, looks like I will make it. What is needed?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

How about some burger/Buns and some type chips/snacks.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Orest said:


> 3 or 4 bags of ice will do.
> 4 rols of paper towels.
> 6- 8 trash bags should do.


Ok, I will get that or a little more.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll bring some burgers and buns...gonna avoid the chips as it always seems like there are way too many at these events (watch there be none this time)... I can also bring my chimney if it helps avoid lighter fluid...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

OK.

Bring chimney.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Im sorry to say I will not be able to make it to the Spring Fling my pickup truck broke down and is going to be worked on Saturday
good luck to all the fisherman and have fun.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

OK.

I bet you got a Ford or Toyota?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Can someone else groing some trash bags and potato salad?????


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I didn't see them on the list so if someone is looking for something to bring we need plastic cups.


----------



## PinoyFisher (Apr 12, 2008)

dang.. 3 years in a raw.. raining.. what the [email protected]#!$ i hope tomorrow it is not raining like right now.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

PinoyFisher said:


> dang.. 3 years in a raw.. raining.. what the [email protected]#!$ i hope tomorrow it is not raining like right now.


The Annapolis forecast for tomorrow is drizzle in the morning - 30% chance of afternoon showers. Doesn't sound all that bad.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Orest said:


> Can someone else groing some trash bags and potato salad?????


I got a box of trash bags from Walmart (82 bags/30 gallons each), so no one else need to get any.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Great Carlows.

Thanks.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

ok i will try to stop and get potato salad. Will also bring some chicken drumsticks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*can't make it*

Well, even though I went and bought 2 dozen big juicy bw's last night, i can't come. Found out late last night that my wife and 3 of the 4 boys have strep throat. Anyone near F'burg need bloodworms? PM me if you do.


----------

